# Without an Indoor Riding Arena ... How do you do it???



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, at my old barn we didn't have an outdoor arena. We still rode though- I ride all-yr long.  You should still be able to ride, but I wouldn't ride on like, SUPER cold days or anything. I think you'll be fine! Just bundle up, lol. :lol:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i've never had an arena of any sort lol. 
she should be fine i think


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I used to live in Michigan so I know winter are tough in your area. Can you get the outdoor arena scraped of snow? That would increase the amount of riding you could do. 
For just the cold, we ride as long as my fingers don't freeze :wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't have an arena either. My horse rests.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as Spider. Tho being in Arkansas our winters do have some nice days.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When I lived in PA we trail rode all year 'round even in snow and cold. The only time I didn't was in a real rain storm or when the temp got in the mid teens. 

As we used to say 'Cowboy up"

It's a lot easier in SC!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

We don't have an arena, we borrow an out door one. Hack down the road in the dark with all your flashy lights on and school for a while, then hack back :lol: safe


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

i do have an access to an indoor arena, but i prefer working outside.. i´ll only not ride outside when the snow is that special kind of wet where it builds really much up in the hoofs or when it´s crazy windy weather.. frost doesn´t bother me one bit


----------



## jerseypacer (Aug 7, 2008)

As long as the ground isnt rock hard I ride outside. If we have a stretch of bad weather or ice/snow, I find an indoor and rent it for an hr or so and split the cost with friends who also want to ride. Lots of places will rent their indoor, you just have to look around or ask.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

I've never ridden in an indoor arena before and it doesn't snow or get particularly cold here, so I can't help you out on that. :-/ I'm assuming there will be nice days inbetween and you'll have to jump at every chance to ride.


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

My best friend and I used to just bundle up and go riding on the streets of course that was in Arizona and the winters there are nothing compared to Pa (were I currently live).


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I have ridden in an indoor arena only once. Heh... and I didn't like it. There's just something about being in REAL air... 

I've ridden when it's snowy. Just make sure that you bundle up, and that it's not TOO cold. If it's too cold for YOU to go outside... DON'T TAKE THE HORSE OUT!!! But if you feel like it's a nice day, despite all the snow... go out. Just watch for ice. And places that are extremely slushy. Roads are nice, because you can often find them plowed through... which makes them slightly wet... yet still normal, without a ton of snow on it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

One thing I forgot to mention, in the winter we had borium welded to the bottom of our horse's shoes. It added the extra grip needed if we hit a slippery patch on the road or on rocks. We would also carry a small can of WD-40 to spray on their hooves to prevent snow from balling up.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Ah, there's nothing like riding in a field of freshly fallen snow.









*iridehorses wrote:*


> a small can of WD-40 to spray on their hooves to prevent snow from balling up.


Pam (or equivalent) cooking spray works, too.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Vaseline works too! That was recommended to us for putting on in the winters even when not riding to keep the snow from balling up. It works well. I live in Upper Michigan so we get some pretty serious snow


----------



## chenay412 (Aug 26, 2008)

Lots of good ideas!

I dont live in a place that struggles with ice/snow either (California) but we do get A LOT of rain in the winter which makes our outdoor arenas muddy and unridable. 

Therefore...

We ride on the road (not the pavement, I mean the dirt roads around the barn).

Its almost like we make our own little tracks around. You have to be careful, make sure you use wraps or splint boots because it still can be slick. Lunging on the road if riding is just not possible is good too.

If all else fails, hand walking and trotting just so they get exercise is a good option... think of it this way: You could get a lot of ground work done!!! lol Horses can always improve on ground manners no matter how old they are!!!  

I dont know when the snow comes up there, but ride as much as you can before!!! 

All the best,


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

See if someone local with an indoor arena would let you ride in there.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

it was once nice to go from the heated barn in to the heat areana in the winter!!!! after changing barns it was a ride across the street where i paid about $25.00 a month for time (about 15 years ago), we never rode when it was below -15 c on trails or -25 c in the areana with the horse heavy blanketed on the walk back and well cooled off, is there barn near you that you can rent time by the month that is in ridding distance?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Before I started boarding, I kept my horses at my place. During the winter time I must admit it did suck. There wasnt much that I could do so I took those winter months off.
If you want to continue riding, I would suggest to move your horse to a facility that access to indoor arenas.


----------

